# GHRP2 + MOD GRF 129 stopping question



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi guys

Gonna be running a few peps soon, and ive got a protocol of 5iu gh 5 on 2 off monday - friday (2iu morn and 3iu PWO)

IPAM and MOD GRF 129 pre bed every night

and sat sun GHRP2 + MOD GRF 129 3 times per day.

Im heading out to a few festivals in months or so time, and im wondering, i presume its totally okay to just stop running peps one day and run them when i get back.

Doesnt have to be a strict protocol does it?

Some days when i get home, i honestly cant be bothered to sit down and do my jabs for them, so i would just crash out and sleep.

Is this okay?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That's fine


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

100%,but instead of waking i would pin pre bed and pre-workout,the Gh


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> 100%,but instead of waking i would pin pre bed and pre-workout,the Gh


Im 22, theres no real need to jab my GH pre bed, i dont want to disturb my natty pulse when i sleep.

But realistically, im going to disturb it regardless.

What benefits did you see from jabbing jabbing GH pre workout as a pose to PWO?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just my preference as dieting and gives me more for workout i feel,why not use mod grf/ghrp b4 bed with Gh of if you prefere ,Am,using this combo with Gh 20 mins after will ensure your pulse is complete?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Just my preference as dieting and gives me more for workout i feel,why not use mod grf/ghrp b4 bed with Gh of if you prefere ,Am,using this combo with Gh 20 mins after will ensure your pulse is complete?


ill be using Ipam pre bed mate with my mod grf, its a much better night time peptide, and rejuvinates and stimulates natural puses of course.

If you use peps or peps with GH pre bed mate, your going to disturb your natural pulse as i said. If your obviously over 45 + then this isnt a problem because you have declining levels of GH.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

gh in the day makes me tired for a while - when i first ran it i was struggling to not nod off - so preworkout i couldnt of handled.

You may react differently granted, but something i found


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lewishart said:


> ill be using Ipam pre bed mate with my mod grf, its a much better night time peptide, and rejuvinates and stimulates natural puses of course.
> 
> If you use peps or peps with GH pre bed mate, your going to disturb your natural pulse as i said. If your obviously over 45 + then this isnt a problem because you have declining levels of GH.


I am ok then!(48:lollol

Sounds a good plan mate,good luck.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lewishart said:


> Im 22, theres no real need to jab my GH pre bed, i dont want to disturb my natty pulse when i sleep.
> 
> But realistically, im going to disturb it regardless.
> 
> What benefits did you see from jabbing jabbing GH pre workout as a pose to PWO?


Hi mate

are you 100% on this? because i run my peps + gh 3x daily, 2iu in each ones and i have 2iu on my bedtime. i read that your body doesnt give you your GH pulse untilll youve had 2 hours of deep sleep or something along them lines, meaning a gH shot before bed is ok..??


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi mate
> 
> are you 100% on this? because i run my peps + gh 3x daily, 2iu in each ones and i have 2iu on my bedtime. i read that your body doesnt give you your GH pulse untilll youve had 2 hours of deep sleep or something along them lines, meaning a gH shot before bed is ok..??


Ill wait for paul to chime in here, but yes your correct, natty GH does get released during the REM sleep pattern which is 2 hours into sleep.

However, even if you jab it pre bed, you will still interfere with your natural pulse as the GH will still be in floating around once your natural pulse starts.

This is what i think by the way im not 100% sure.

I know theres no real single good way to run growth, people seemed to have gains/results from using pre bed as to using during the day etc.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

If you go onto dats website he recommends that if you're only going to do peps once a day that it should be done at bed time. can't remember the reasons why but he knows more than most


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides-3.html#post441243

Take a look at post 43


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lewishart said:


> ill be using Ipam pre bed mate with my mod grf, its a much better night time peptide, and rejuvinates and stimulates natural puses of course.
> 
> If you use peps or peps with GH pre bed mate, your going to disturb your natural pulse as i said. If your obviously over 45 + then this isnt a problem because you have declining levels of GH.


using peptides pre-bed will not negatively effect the natural pulse it will add to it, IPAM is a GHRP peptide so you will get no difference in stimulation etc than GHRP-6 or 2 apart from the fact IPAM is less sloppy so no side effect of raised cortisol/Progesterone that can be associated with the other 2.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Paul, could you clarify for me wether i should jab my GH after peptides before bed? or just leave it to peptides alone, ive been running GH with every peptide shot 3-4 times a day so far and loving it. but if the last one is a waste i'll drop it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Peps alone pre bed IMO if your wanting to enhance natty GH


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> using peptides pre-bed will not negatively effect the natural pulse it will add to it, IPAM is a GHRP peptide so you will get no difference in stimulation etc than GHRP-6 or 2 apart from the fact IPAM is less sloppy so no side effect of raised cortisol/Progesterone that can be associated with the other 2.


What i meant was if he ran peps and GH together pre bed, then he would still disturb natural pulses.

Obviously if he just ran peptides pre bed then it would stimulate a natural GH pulse.

On another note: Is it worth while running GHRP2 3 times per day 20 minutes before a jab my GH?

I cant really afford to run MOD GRF 129 at the moment for the length that i want to. But ive got several GHRP2 vials un used and if i could use them to enhance the GH effect synethic and natural then should i?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> using peptides pre-bed will not negatively effect the natural pulse it will add to it, IPAM is a GHRP peptide so you will get no difference in stimulation etc than GHRP-6 or 2 apart from the fact IPAM is less sloppy so no side effect of raised cortisol/Progesterone that can be associated with the other 2.


Paul, i just got myself some GHRP-2... at my level i cba shooting lots of times a day as i'm already doing 2 HGH jabs in my hgh cycle, would it be worth me just using say 250mcg GHRP-2 pre bed to promote even more GH release? I was looking to split my GH in to 3 jabs and add some GHRP-2 to the same jab but after hearing they should not be used at the exact same time i realized i don't really want to jab 6x a day


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gingerteef said:


> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides-3.html#post441243
> 
> Take a look at post 43


"important because if you can triple that pulse ...a pulse which by itself contributes 85% or so of natural GH secretion in males...that will result in a much greater total amount of GH during that pulse than any other pulse you can create at any other time.

*
IF GHRP-6 is that bad then I suggest you use a very low dose of GHRP-6 (30mcg)* w/ 100mcg of CJC-1295 in your pre-bed dose.2"

What's wrong with GHRP meds? He said 'if it's that bad


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lewishart said:


> What i meant was if he ran peps and GH together pre bed, then he would still disturb natural pulses.
> 
> Obviously if he just ran peptides pre bed then it would stimulate a natural GH pulse.
> 
> ...


It's deffo worth running ghrp 2 in that manner but you realy need cjc1295 non dac with it.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It's deffo worth running ghrp 2 in that manner but you realy need cjc1295 non dac with it.


Its normally called mod grf 129 mate.

And yes, i mentioned that i cant really afford to buy 12-13 vails of it, as its a few hundred quid etc so i dont know if its worth while me even running GHRP2 alone 20 mins before my GH.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Raptor said:


> "important because if you can triple that pulse ...a pulse which by itself contributes 85% or so of natural GH secretion in males...that will result in a much greater total amount of GH during that pulse than any other pulse you can create at any other time.
> 
> *
> IF GHRP-6 is that bad then I suggest you use a very low dose of GHRP-6 (30mcg)* w/ 100mcg of CJC-1295 in your pre-bed dose.2"
> ...


Nothing, He was talking about the hunger from the ghrp-6.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> Paul, could you clarify for me wether i should jab my GH after peptides before bed? or just leave it to peptides alone, ive been running GH with every peptide shot 3-4 times a day so far and loving it. but if the last one is a waste i'll drop it


yes you can as long as the dose is small(2-4iu) then the pulse will just enhance the natural pulse and will not effect the natural rhythm.......



Raptor said:


> Paul, i just got myself some GHRP-2... at my level i cba shooting lots of times a day as i'm already doing 2 HGH jabs in my hgh cycle, would it be worth me just using say 250mcg GHRP-2 pre bed to promote even more GH release? I was looking to split my GH in to 3 jabs and add some GHRP-2 to the same jab but after hearing they should not be used at the exact same time i realized i don't really want to jab 6x a day


yes you will get some benefit but it will be nothing compared to splitting that 250mcg into 3 shots as the most important factor with peptides is frequency not dose, if you CBA to do multiple jabs then dont just dont wonder why your results are not as good as others....



Raptor said:


> "important because if you can triple that pulse ...a pulse which by itself contributes 85% or so of natural GH secretion in males...that will result in a much greater total amount of GH during that pulse than any other pulse you can create at any other time.
> 
> *
> IF GHRP-6 is that bad then I suggest you use a very low dose of GHRP-6 (30mcg)* w/ 100mcg of CJC-1295 in your pre-bed dose.2"
> ...


he is refering to the hunger from GHRP-6 he does mention that in the post he quotes.


----------

